# Police authorities location



## Jeff TT (Aug 1, 2010)

Just wondered of anyone knew of the location ( office wise ) and correct name for the PSP and GNR authority that cover the Algarve? tried looking for contact details and not coming up with what I need, maybe need a more detailed search wording.

Jeff TT


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Headquarters of both are Faro, all Government agencies H/Q are always in Regional Capitals 

GNR GNR Guarda Nacional Republicana only very limited information with English option, they obviousy don't want to make it easy to find "Stations" top box on left " Contactos" then you need to plough through the page numbers till you find the Poste (Station) you want

PSP http://www.psp.pt/Pages/defaultPSP.aspx bit easy just below picture Select District


----------

